# Homemade inlays?



## papNal (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have ideas on making a cross inlay other than lazer cutting? I would like to make some pens with crosses and maybe fill cutouts with various materials.The lazer blanks are great.but I can't afford them.If a dremel tool is used,what type jig is needed to get straight cuts?Thanks for any ideas. John


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 3, 2011)

You could do it with a scroll saw.  Cut out the cross and fill the area where it was with a color resin.  Go to the part where they make the spider in this tutorial.  Should be the same concept. http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/segpenblanks.pdf


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Aug 3, 2011)

You could also buy them already done ... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=83858

Less than the lazer cut inlays and work for any pen.

AK


----------



## islandturner (Aug 3, 2011)

Almost two years ago, IAP member "Larry in Harrow" posted photos of his amazing cross inlays. He does these by hand, without the use of a laser... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51643




papNal said:


> Does anyone have ideas on making a cross inlay other than lazer cutting? I would like to make some pens with crosses and maybe fill cutouts with various materials.The lazer blanks are great.but I can't afford them.If a dremel tool is used,what type jig is needed to get straight cuts?Thanks for any ideas. John


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 3, 2011)

I've made some cross inlay blanks using table saw and router table.
Prepare blank and rip in half as accurately as possible
Using a miter gauge jig and router table, route 1/8" slot for horizontal section of cross
Glue in horizontal inlay
Using same miter gauge jig and stop blocks, route 1/16" slot for vertical section of cross -- use a sharp bit to get clean edges
Trim vertical section length on shooting board to get precise fit for the vertical section
Glue the 2 halves with the vertical section installed
Takes a while to get the jig set up and precise height adjustments but not particularly difficult once set up is done. Here are some photos of various steps and resulting blanks:


----------

